# Insults & Really Mean Put-downs



## jazz lady

- Support your local Search & Rescue Unit - get lost! 

- If I throw a stick, will you go away? 

- You're ugly, I'm busy. Have a nice day. 

- How many times do I have to flush to get rid of you? 

- Have you ever considered becoming a missing person? 

- People come and people go...and the sooner you're gone, the better. 

- I'm busy now. Can I ignore you some other time? 

- Excuse me, I think you are mistaking me for someone who gives a damn. 

- If I give you a going away present, will you do your part? 

- Why don't you stick your head out the window - feet first? 

- Someday you'll go too far - and I hope you stay there. 

- It's nice hearing from you. Next time, just send a postcard. 

- Anything goes tonight, and may you be the first. 

- It was nice of you to come. When are you going? 

- If you have anything else to do tonight - don't neglect it! 

- Let's go someplace where we can each be alone. 

- If you ever need me, please hesitate to call. 

- I heard you the first time, I was just ignoring you. 

- Hey, don't be depressed..... Cartman's mom is a crack whore too.... 

- Jesus just phoned. He hates you after all. 

- If you ever become a (mother/father), can I have one of the puppies? 

- Without imported made-in-Gaywana latex Richard Simmons life-size dolls with silicon-filled gyrating c***s, you wouldn't have any sex life at all. 

- You're better at sex than anyone - all you needs is a partner. 

- It's well-known you are very polite. You thank your (dad/mom) every time you have sex. 

- You look like a dwarf who's been dipped in a bucket of pubic hair. 

- Your face is filled with broken Commandments. 

- Nature played a cruel trick on you -- you lived. 

- You are living proof that aborigines screw kangaroos. 

- You look like a million dollars - all green and wrinkly. 

- Does your face hurt? Cuz it's killing me. 

- What are you going to do for a face when the monkey wants his ass back? 

- You know what I like about your face? Me neither. 

- Is that a wart on your tongue, or did you bring your wife?


_* if any or all of this is a repost, just pick the one you like best as your insult from me.  TIA._


----------

